# I Want Some Reports...



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

damn it.... pics of dead greenheads is a bonus :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Went out once for early goose season, shot 3. Limited out on my crane and only crane hunt. Never been. Out since. Waiting to get the corn off at the farm for the last goose hunt of the year. Horrible year for waterfowl hunting. Didn't even find a swan to shoot either.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Just got back from 2-1/2 weeks in the Oakes, ND area.... Weirdest year hunting waterfowl I've ever seen. When I got to Oakes, all corn was still up. Fields just to wet to get the combines/trucks/grain carts in. Then it got colder than H, froze up most sloughs, what few local birds that were there exited stage left.... Had a couple of friends that hunted the James River north of Oakes and did get a couple good shoots. Mostly Gadwalls and Teal with a few Greenies in the bag. Never did see the big flights of Mallards heading south. Reports were birds had left Canada so where did they go????? Great numbers of snow geese last week. My cousin just finished his corn last Thursday and many fields still not harvested... WHERE'S THE DUCKS??? Well time to start planning for the spring... 1760 miles , 27 hrs moving and 6 hrs stopped. Almost T-boned a nice mule deer buck in western South Dakota. Had to stop at Belle Fourche and change ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

yep... should be great conditions for nesting next year though... :beer:


----------

